
Microservice Pipeline Architecture - pimterry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPfLKa8R1w
======
pimterry
Slides: [http://speakerdeck.com/pimterry/microservice-pipeline-
archit...](http://speakerdeck.com/pimterry/microservice-pipeline-architecture)

